# MapleStory C++ Runtime Error.



## Trappestine (Dec 1, 2006)

I realize that other users have had similar problems, but I haven't been able to spot a clear resolution that would work for me so far.

Whenever I run MapleStory, I get to the Wizet logo before a popup appears;
"C++ Runtime Error!
C:\Program Files\Wizet\Maplestory\Maplestory.exe
abnormal program termination"

I used to be able to run Maplestory fine on this computer (HP TC4400 Tablet Laptop) but since a new patch was released for the game, I've been getting this error. 

I've tried four things so far.
1) Reinstalling the game. Done it several times to no avail. First I reinstalled using the old installer I had, and allowed it to patch after the install. When that didn't work, I went to the Nexon website (Nexon and Wizet are the developers of the game) to download the new installer. That, too, didn't work. 
2) Installing the DLL that was listed in unforgiven0's post. Didn't do anything to solve the error.
3) Reading the article about that ROVER program that had a similar error, as listed in unforgiven0's thread. Didn't work, as stated by other members there.
4) At the end of unforgiven0's thread (May have been another user..) It was stated that making the Wizet folder (as well as all files and subfolders) write-accessible solved this problem. I tried doing this but it created a whole slew of other problems, mainly because whenever I unchecked Read-Only, it immediately reverted itself when I reopened the properties window. I then Googled it and got a Microsoft tutorial, followed a big long series of complicated series of events.. and then realized the tutorial didn't apply to Windows XP. I even went so far as to enter an IRC help chat, and one of the users told me to restart in Safe Mode and try unchecking Read-Only there. I was unable to log into Safe Mode; it stated that I had either the wrong login, pass, or domain. I had all the correct information, so this is a bit unsettling, lol.

So now I have three problems that need solving. I'm hoping I can get some desparately-needed help.  
1) C++ Runtime Error in Maplestory
2) Folders immediately reverting to Read-Only after I unchecked it and clicked Apply & OK
3) Unable to log in to Windows in Safe Mode.

Anybody who can offer some advice?
It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Trappestine (Dec 1, 2006)

Update: I updated MapleStory and ran it on my old computer in my basement.. the game works fine.

The computer, that's another story.


----------



## Trappestine (Dec 1, 2006)

Bumppp. Anybody?


----------



## cowcow20 (Dec 5, 2006)

yea dude do u hav a really bad comp cuz i hav a horrible one and i downloaded maple story fine.. tell me ur system info... like ghz and stuff


----------



## Trappestine (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't think it's a matter of my computer running it, because I was able to run the game perfectly fine before the new patch came out. >_>

But just for good measure;
I have a HP TC4400 Tablet Laptop - Windows XP Professional SP2
2 GHz, 512mb ram.


----------

